# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  БРДМ-2РХБ. Самоделка 1:35

## Марат

Представляю модель машины РХБ разведки - БРДМ-2РХБ. С уважением, Марат Гусманович.

----------


## Марат

Модель сделана по чертежам М-хобби, в качестве прототипа использовал реальную машину нашей бригады. Отснял её, облазил с линейкой и приступил к изготовлению. Материалы как всегда подручные: корпус из пластика от клавиатуры, благо офицеры знают о моём увлечении и, 
по возможности, приносят старый хлам, также использован пластик упаковок CD-дисков. Материал не очень чтобы очень, но приноровиться можно. На этапе изготовления корпуса заранее оборудовал моторное отделение и окрасил его. Приступил к отделке кабины экипажа.

----------


## Марат

После окраски кабины сделал верхнюю часть  и приступил к навеске деталей на корпус.

----------


## Марат

Затем - грунтовка

----------


## Марат

Потом покрасил модель, тонировал и смывал, грязнил и обтирал. Вот что получилось.

----------


## Марат

Теперь установка на подставку. Лист ДСП, формовка гипса, трава от спитого чая, камни - тот же крошенный гипс, лужи - крашенный лак. У меня нет фото уже готовой диорамы (к сожалению). После окончания работ модель была торжественно вручена офицеру-однополчанину.

----------


## Kasatka

Огромный труд =) Поздравляю, шикарная модель получилась =)

----------


## Марат

В третий раз Вам Спасибо. Я мог и раньше выставить модели на каком-нибудь сайте, но видя модели мастеров - не решался. Искренне рад, что Вам понравилось.

----------


## KAJUK

=Марат;63642]В третий раз Вам Спасибо. Я мог и раньше выставить модели на каком-нибудь сайте, но видя модели мастеров - не решался. Искренне рад, что Вам понравилось.


Вам сюда!

http://www.panzer35.ru/

И сюда:

http://www.dishmodels.ru/

тут в основном "ледчики"....
А.К.

----------


## Марат

Я и сам "лётчик". Просто на авиационном сайте увидел раздел БТТ, вот и выставился. Спасибо за участие. Сайты БТТ меня не интересуют, так как мои модели бронетехники лишь капля, просьбы сослуживцев иметь память о своей молодости. Впрочем, я с большим уважением отношусь ко всем направлениям настольного моделизма.

----------


## KAJUK

=Марат;63651]Я и сам "лётчик". Просто на авиационном сайте увидел раздел БТТ, вот и выставился. Спасибо за участие. Сайты БТТ меня не интересуют, так как мои модели бронетехники лишь капля, просьбы сослуживцев иметь память о своей молодости. Впрочем, я с большим уважением отношусь ко всем направлениям настольного моделизма.

Хотел Вам помочь,но коли БТТ для "баловства" то будем самоли строить и обсуждть:-)))))
А.К.

----------


## Марат

Буду рад общаться с Вами, уважаемый KAJUK.

----------


## KAJUK

=Марат;63687]Буду рад общаться с Вами, уважаемый KAJUK.


Да я тоже "баловался"35-ым:-)
Делал "мастера" на Т-70м\т-80(первые)-не вышел,Газ-66-выпускается по разными брендами,Зенитка к-59 -Миниарм в смоле....
Мое ИМХО-"броню" делать попроще,чем самоли......
А.К.

----------


## Марат

Не примите за лесть (мне, офицеру Армии, это не свойственно), но общаться с Мастером - для меня Честь.

----------


## KAJUK

=Марат;63719]Не примите за лесть (мне, офицеру Армии, это не свойственно), но общаться с Мастером - для меня Честь.


А я еще и офицер(запаса) :-))))))
А.К.

----------


## Марат

Мне в двойне приятно. В феврале и я в запас. Честь имею.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Посмотрел. День отпавших челюстей продолжается... Класс!

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Но я про свой 72-ой в авиации. Там мне действительно не хватает аккуратности и знаний технологий, а также весьма скудный инструментарий. БТТ в 35-ом просто песня после самолётов.

----------


## FLOGGER

> =Марат;63719]
> 
> А я еще и офицер(запаса)
> А.К.


 Когда это ты успел?

----------


## KAJUK

=FLOGGER;63925]Когда это ты успел?


Валер,пока ты "водку пьянствовал и безобразия нарушал"я в ВАТУ ГА грыз гранит науки,в том числе и военной:-)))
(приходи,я тебе подробно расскажу,налью 200гр.,"ВБ О запаса" предъявлю ,а потом заставлю отжиматься:-) )

А.К.
(извиняюсь за флуд)

----------


## Ramin

Продолжаю изучать Ваши модели. Просто нет слов, очень нравятся

----------

